# GTR in Qatar



## skyline-gtr (Sep 1, 2006)

hi my friend I'M just now finish paint for my gtr
Before it was red buy from now the colour is change
see the pic and reply to me
ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00053cp0.jpg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi
I can not see the pic !!!

cheers


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

The car looks great, its nice to see a GTR from the middle east that doesn't have a "fast and furious" sticker job. Any more pics of it?


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice volks and nice color selection!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks nice, but my computer gave me a red virus warning from that link...


----------



## skyline-gtr (Sep 1, 2006)

thaks my friend for reply
maxman if you want to see the picture just press to the yellow link
thrust sorry if the picture but I was upload from ImageShack® - Hosting

maybe the website have virus I don't know 
thanks


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice wheels


----------



## skyline-gtr (Sep 1, 2006)

thank you hyrev i hope to help me to find parts for my car in japan because here in my countery it is impossible to find any parts for gtr
thanks


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks great mate, you got any pics before the respray?

- Kevin.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice car,looks very good,but let me ask one question:

Why do the UAE guys allways spend their money on expensive cars and take pictures and videos from mobilphonecameras in ugly quality?? I mean my phone has a 3.2 megapixel cam,and i did not use it once,if i want to take nice pics,i need a nice cam:wavey:


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

EvolutionVI wrote:- ((Why do the UAE guys always spend their money on expensive cars and take pictures and videos from mobilphonecameras in ugly quality)). 

1) The 34 is in Qatar as you could see from the title. Qatar and UAE are too different countries so the phrase would not necessary apply!
2) It is not nice to generalize (some are like that some are not)
3) I do not think that the picture is that bad any way.

Thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

turbomystic said:


> EvolutionVI wrote:- ((Why do the UAE guys always spend their money on expensive cars and take pictures and videos from mobilphonecameras in ugly quality)).
> 
> 1) The 34 is in Qatar as you could see from the title. Qatar and UAE are too different countries so the phrase would not necessary apply!
> 2) It is not nice to generalize (some are like that some are not)
> ...



1: For me here in Germany,UAE and Qatar are the same,very near to each other in the middle east,i could also write in the middle east or what ever.
2: I have not seen any good quality pictures from a carowner in UAE/Qatar or where ever in that area of the world,only bad quality phonepics,im not generalizing anything or anyone,just saying what i think about the quality of the pic.
3: Maybe its me that needs to go to the doc to get some nice eyeglasses.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## skyline-gtr (Sep 1, 2006)

MR EvolutionVI 

you are right but there is one thing I take this picture from my mobile 
I will do polish to my car after paint and I will take photo from my canon camera and I Hope to be in good qaulity otherwise I will take the car to my friend who have good camera 
I didn't search for germany countery if it is have GTR or not could you told me about that things


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

skyline-gtr said:


> MR EvolutionVI
> 
> you are right but there is one thing I take this picture from my mobile
> I will do polish to my car after paint and I will take photo from my canon camera and I Hope to be in good qaulity otherwise I will take the car to my friend who have good camera
> I didn't search for germany countery if it is have GTR or not could you told me about that things


Hi,nice to see that you understand my critic right,not about you or your car,but we want some nice pics from nice cars:smokin: 

In Germany there are maybe 15-20 Skylines,most of them are R34GT-T´s,4 R34GTR´s(soon there are 5:chuckle:,as i sold mine and allready bought a new one ),difficult to register because of the lights,exhaust emissions etc.....,buit it can be done.If you want to know more,just ask me 

Take some nice pics from your car,nice area,nice weather(that you allways have) and a cleaned car,and you will see how the guys on here react in that thread.


Cheers 
Alex


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

So now I am the guilty one!!
I think I made my point that it not right to call Qatari, Saudi, Kuwaiti or Middle East people as "those UAE guys". How would German guys feel if one refers to them as Turkish guys because they located next door or "they are very near to each other" as per your justification. 
I know it is difficult to just admit ignorance and continue calling (UAE/Qatar or where ever in that area of the world = UAE GUYS ). 

Anyhow, better to talk GTR stuff Turkish GUY!! Therefore we shall wait for the good pictures from the canon camera!! UAE GUY!!


Thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

turbomystic said:


> Thanks


Think you need to cool down and get a beer,dont know whats your problem,if you have problems with your wife,talk to her,not to me,and now,im going to buy me a small globe,that whenever i write something,i can write the correct name and area.

Regards
Alex from turkish-germany


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

car looking good mate, really like the 34 in this colour :thumbsup: :clap: 

james.


----------

